# Help!!!!!



## tschrader (Sep 28, 2010)

I need to find where it states at Medicare when the provider should have their dictation completed and in the chart. Or how long do they have after seeing the patient for it to be in the medical record. all i need is where to find it on the Medicare website. i have found other sites stating it needs to be done in 24-48 hours. One article I have printed out from the NAMAs website. Thanks for all of your help!!


----------



## Walker22 (Oct 4, 2010)

I have been searching for the same thing for several years now. I don't believe CMS has such an article. If anyone knows different, please speak up!


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Oct 4, 2010)

*c. Documentation*. 

*Timely*, accurate and complete documentation is important to clinical patient care.

I don't know that I've ever seen a true definition of "timely" printed by CMS. Most local carriers have a policy for this.  My carrier recommends 24-48 hours.

http://oig.hhs.gov/authorities/docs/physician.pdf

Page 7


----------



## slrollings (Oct 4, 2010)

I believe our state has the documentation rules in the administrative code. You could try searching there.


----------



## tschrader (Oct 6, 2010)

Thank you all so much!!! I swear its like finding a needle in a haystack! You all are awesome!


----------

